# Winter Flowers in Houston



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Pretty nice we only get a few freezes every year, we have the luxury of seeing color year round.

Fooling around with the user guide/tips. 

Enjoy.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice ones*

Love the leaves.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Love the colors in the first shot. Nice work.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## Holiday (Jul 31, 2006)

Great pics. First one is my favorite.


----------

